# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الخرطوم يكسب اهلي شندي

## musab aljak

*حقق  الخرطوم الوطني عصر اليوم فوزا  غاليا على ضيفه الأهلي شندي  في  افتتاح  مباريات الجولة الثانية للدوري الممتاز   وفاز بهدفين مقابل  هدف  تقدم  الضيوف عن طريق يعقوبو في الدقيقة 3  وأدرك جوج هدف التعديل  في الدقيقة 6  من المباراة    وفي نهاية الشوط الثاني تمكن الظهير الايمن للخرطوم من خطف  هدف الفوز في الدقيقة 82   ومنح الخرطوم اول ثلاث نقاط فيما تجمد رصيد  الاهلي في نقطة واحدة  ونال  مدافع الاهلي  النيجيري مالك اسحق نجومية  المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني راعي المنافسة

*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*قوة التنافس  في  الدوري الممتاز  المستفيد  منها  المنتخب  الوطني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احمد ساري ده مدرب شاطر جدا
                        	*

----------

